# is there such thing as temperate apple snail?



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

has anyone heard of a temperate apple snail because i got one from pets at home back in the summer for my goldfish tank because they said it was temperate but lately he's not been moving at all and he's been in his shell all the time:-(

so today i asked at a different pet shop one that is more specialized in fish
and he said there is no such thing as a temperate apple snail and that they do best in temperatures ranging from about 70 to 90 fahrenheit

also has anyone heard of a temperate clam? they sold me a clam too saying it was temperate
but I don't know if i can trust pets at home on fish anymore


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't listen to the employees at an LPS or an LFS, I've learned they typically don't know what they're talking about. I personally have never heard of a temperant Apple snail, have always read & been told they need warmer waters. As for a freshwater clam, that I would think is possible as I grew up in Okla. & we have freshwater clams & the waters there are cold. BUT I would research it online.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for confirming my suspicions. I am quite irritated with pets at home, because my snail has not been well and could have died because of their false information.

Anyway thanks again!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

temperate is warm water 70-upper 80 s. they may say this instead of tropical. they are from temperate bodies of water. i googled it and the first hit under images was for pets at home. could be what they call them, everyone else just says freshwater or salt water, this could be their way of saying...warm freshwater. as in minnesota we have river clams ,but we are cold freshwater. so these wouldn't be called temperate.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

apple snails do best in 72-75 ish range. Closer to 80, the shorter their life span.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I've moved Mr snail now, and he seems much happier. Think he would have died otherwise- I specifically asked them when I brought him if he would be okay in colder water and they said yes. Go figure :-?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

95% + of pet store employees don't know what they are talking about sadly. Even in my LFS there are many things they don't know, but at least they will say so.

70 would be okay for your snail too


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

pond snails and nerites do well un cooler water.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

They also burrow and sleep in cool mud for part of the year in the wild, so they tend not to last as long in aquariums with high temps.


----------

